# What's on the menu?



## Overread (Aug 21, 2009)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2456/3841420506_eaa3f13c5a_o.jpg
f13, ISO 200, 1/200sec flash used





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3539/3840735639_a9d182de4c_o.jpg
f13, ISO 200, 1/200sec flash used





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2570/3840731895_8c1f1c8445_o.jpg
f13, ISO 200, 1/200sec flash used

Little chap was rather sleepy at the end of a day, also probably quite hungry since he was trapped indoors (on the wall) for most of the day. So he was quite lathargic, though he still managed to do a bit of crawling and hopping (as another thread shows ). But still enough to pose for a few shots at least!

Any comments/crits welcome


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow beautiful pix


Love number 2. Almost want to see his whole antenna.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 21, 2009)

@#!$)!@#$)(@#4 bug pictures.

GAH


----------



## Stock Photos (Aug 22, 2009)

Great captures! Good detail.


----------



## polymoog (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice macro work as always


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 23, 2009)

I like the first two - nice clear and sharp images.  To me, there is too much other stuff (vegetation) that is slightly distracting.


----------



## Overread (Aug 27, 2009)

Many thanks all!  sorry for the scare manaheim 

Eel Noob - I do agree I would have liked to get a bit more of them in as well - sadly he was getting a bit jumpy and moving around - that and its harder to spot the full length of those things through the viewfinder and LCD in review (at least I found it that way).

DigitalScape - I agree about that in the 3rd shot - that one was more of a grabshot as he moved around (note his leg got cut up as well as a result).


----------

